# Orbea Avant forks with disc brakes recalled



## ni4detail (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's the notice from the Consumer Protection Safety Commission:

Orbea Recalls Avant Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard | CPSC.gov

Alex


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I saw that Orbea set up a site where you can check your serial number. Has anyone here been hit with the recall?


----------



## cwar (Feb 24, 2014)

I have mechanical discs on mine. It says I do not have to replace it, but that they will replace it if I want so that I could upgrade to hydraulic discs in the future. I'll probably have them replace it, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I also have mechanical discs and when I type in the registration number, it says that my bike has caliper brakes and therefore is fine. Kinda confusing, but I am going to go ahead and get a new fork to be safe.


----------

